# Eifel-Tour 15.-17.08.



## X-Präsi (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo und nabend liebe Leutz,

meine Tourbeschreibungen fÃ¼r unseren Vulkanritt scheinen irgendwie im Trubel stecken geblieben zu sein und kamen im Beinhart-Newsletter nicht mit an. Deswegen ergÃ¤nzend zu der Einladung zur Eifeltour hier noch kurz die Beschreibung meiner etwas technischen und zugleich landschaftlich traumhaften Touren rund um die einzigartigen Vulkanseen, die Maare und Ã¼ber die erloschenen Vulkankegel.

*Samstag:*
*6-Maare-Tour mit rund 60 Km / 1350 Hm*
Wir hangeln uns auf Trails mit Schwierigkeitsgrad 2 (wenige 3er Stellen) mit schnellen VerbindungsstÃ¼cken rund um die bedeutendsten Maare und besuchen dabei so manchen Aussichtspunkt, die uns wunderbare Blicke Ã¼ber die Vulkankegel erÃ¶ffnen.  Urige Rast bei mÃ¼rrischer Eifelwirtin inklusive ;-)
Das Tempo wird sich maximal auf Level 2 bewegen. Also was fÃ¼r TrailgenieÃer.
Hier die genaue Beschreibung: 
http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=41&Itemid=28

*Sonntag:*
*Der Lieserpfad in Reinkultur mit rund 45 Km / 800 Hm*
Wenig Km / Hm aber jeder Meter purer TrailgenuÃ auf dem Trailhighlight der Eifel, dem Lieserpfad. Kernig und anspruchsvoll bergauf wie bergab ein GenuÃ fÃ¼r jeden Trailfreund. ZurÃ¼ck gehtâs dann zur Entspannung und zwecks Beschleunigung auf dem Mosel-Maare-Radweg, so dass wir frÃ¼hzeitig zur RÃ¼ckreise wieder in Manderscheid sein werden.

Es wÃ¤re schÃ¶n, Euch zahlreich die feinen Trails zeigen zu kÃ¶nnen 

GruÃ

Thomas  


Hier der offizielle Einladungstext mit Beschreibung des Programms und der Tour-Orga:

Wir wollen auch in diesem Jahr wieder die Eifel von Manderscheid aus erkunden. NatÃ¼rlich mit dem Highlight fÃ¼r Bergradfahrer: dem Lieserpfad, der Eifeler Variante das Rheinsteiges, sowie Touren rundum die Maare und Burgen. Ãbernachtet wird auf dem vielfach prÃ¤mierten Campingplatz in Manderscheid (www.vulkan-camping.de).

Es wird in zwei Gruppen gestartet.
Eine Gruppe wird Thomas Kleinjohann fÃ¼hren. Hier geht es mit Tempolevel 2 und Fahrtechnik bis zu Level 3 (aber nur kurze schiebbare Passagen) entlang der Lieser und der Maare. Da Thomas Ã¼ber eine groÃe Ortskenntnis verfÃ¼gt, kann er die Strecken gut an die Teilnehmer anpassen.
Eine weitere Gruppe fÃ¤hrt wieder GPS gesteuert durch den Wald. Wir fahren Tempolevel 1 bis 2 und Techniklevel bis 2 auf GenieÃerrouten durch wunderschÃ¶ne, abwechslungsreiche Landschaft. Also: alle Pfadfinder sind herzlich eingeladen mit uns die Eifel zu erobern! Wer ein GPS hat, mÃ¶ge das auch mitbringen. Ich werde allen Mitfahrern vorher einige GPSTracks
zukommen lassen. Die Auswahl und LÃ¤nge der Touren richtet sich nach der Anzahl der Anmeldungen und natÃ¼rlich nach den sich anmeldenden. ï.
Zum Appetitanregen ein Auszug aus Wolfgangs Kubanneks Tourenbeschreibung der Zisterziensertour, die wir (die GPS-Truppe) am Sonntag auf dem Plan haben:
âDiese Tour beginnt in Manderscheid und fÃ¼hrt direkt am Anfang einen super Singel Trail hinab in die bekannte Wolfsschlucht! Von dort aus geht`s flach weiter an der "kleinen Kyll" entlang bis wir dann nach ca. 5 km durch das "Fischbachtal" zur ersten Steigung kommen.
Danach gehts dann wieder 5 bis 6 km bergab. Wir erreichen unser erstes Etappenziel, die "Abtei Himmerod". Muss man einfach gesehen haben! Ãber einen super schÃ¶nen Singeltrail gehts dann flach durchs Salmtal an dem kleinen Eifelort Eisenschmitt vorbei und dann immer weiterâ¦â
Organsisatorisches:
Geplant sind eine kurze Feierabend-Tour am Freitag, eine anspruchsvollere am Samstag und am Sonntag was zum Erholen, bevor es wieder nach Hause geht.
FÃ¼r Freitag und Samstag werde ich in Manderscheid PlÃ¤tze in einem Restaurant reservieren, auf dem Campingplatz kÃ¶nnen wir anschlieÃend, wieder beim Lagerfeuer eine Eifelbrause geniessen ï Vorrausgesetzt wir finden unter uns wieder jemanden, der etwas Brennholz beisteuern kann!
Die Kosten fÃ¼r das Wochenende betragen fÃ¼r den Campingplatz: pro Person/Nacht 5,50 â¬ zuzÃ¼glich 5,50 â¬ fÃ¼r das FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck und 1 â¬ Kurtaxe sowie ca. 4-6 â¬ je Zelt. Eine Anzahlung ist nicht erforderlich.
Wegbeschreibungen, Anfahrtsskizzen usw. erhaltet ihr nach der Anmeldung.
Bitte meldet euch bei Interesse bis Ende Juli bei mir (* bettina.kumm (et) mtb-club-beinhart.de) *an, damit wir die Touren passend planen kÃ¶nnen. Manderscheid ist mit dem PKW von Wiesbaden in 1:30 h zu erreichen.
Ich freu mich drauf, 

Bettina

*Achtung! Anmeldung ist nur gÃ¼ltig bei Mail an bettina.kumm (et) mtb-club-beinhart.de*
GruÃ

Thomas


----------



## Bettina (6. Juli 2008)

Da melde ich mich auch mal hier zu Wort! 
Thomas hat seine Strecken wunderbar beschrieben und bei ihm erwarten euch auch keine gespielten Verfahrer 

Für diejenigen denen es gelingt sich am Freitag etwas früher von der Arbeit fort zu machen, habe ich wieder eine kleine Runde zusammengestellt. Zu dieser wollen wir um 17:00 starten, damit wir rechtzeitig zum Essen wieder da sind. Der Weg führt uns zur kleinen Kyll, zum Fischbach  dann nach Bettenfeld und -diemal hoffentlich mit Weg - zurück zum Campingplatz.

Bitte beachtet, wie Thomas geschrieben hat, Anmeldung per Mail an mich alle Details standen auch in der Newsletter bzw. im Anhang dazu. 
Bis dahin,
Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Biber (8. Juli 2008)

@ Thomas
werden wir wieder mal en Abstecher in diesen Trailpark machen?
vielleicht mal ohne Schnee wie auf der Muffeltour 
lg
Simon


----------



## X-Präsi (9. Juli 2008)

Der Biber schrieb:


> @ Thomas
> werden wir wieder mal en Abstecher in diesen Trailpark machen?
> vielleicht mal ohne Schnee wie auf der Muffeltour
> lg
> Simon



klar fahren wir da wieder vorbei. Aber schneefrei kann ich Dir in der Eifel nie garantieren


----------



## Der Biber (9. Juli 2008)

Präsi schrieb:


> klar fahren wir da wieder vorbei. Aber schneefrei kann ich Dir in der Eifel nie garantieren



ei subber
das wird ein Spass


----------



## matthias2003 (21. Juli 2008)

Moin zusammen,
ich habe kein Zelt! Sind alles Zeltschläfer, oder gibt es auch Mitfahrer, die in einer Pension übernachten?

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## X-Präsi (22. Juli 2008)

werden sicherlich paar in der Pension übernachten. Das weiss Bettina genauer. Riesenzelt kann ich aber zur Verfügung stellen!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## matthias2003 (22. Juli 2008)

Riesenzelt! Dann kuschel ich mich doch bei Dir an, ... Wenn das für Dich ok ist! 
Ich bin dabei!
Habe mich gerade bei Bettina angemeldet!

... Ich dachte jeder bringt sein Zelt mit
LG
Matthias


----------



## matthias2003 (28. Juli 2008)

Danke für das Zeltangebot, aber ich habe mich nun doch für ein Zimmer in der Pension entschieden!


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Juli 2008)

Weichei! 

Aber Hauptsache, Du bist auf den Trails beinhart drauf


----------



## Bettina (28. Juli 2008)

Da organisiert man den einzigen Camping-Event des Jahres und die Fraktion der Pensionsbesucher wächst und wächst.
Vielleicht sollten wir zur Teilnahme an unserem Lagerfeuer Eintrittskarten verlosen 

Wir sind jetzt 15 Teilnehmer, wer noch mit will: bitte bei mir zügig anmelden. Und entgegen den von mir in die Welt gesetzten Gerüchten bleibt es beim Termin: 15.-17.08. 

Ich freu mich drauf, vor allem weil es dort kühler ist als hier bis dahin, Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (28. Juli 2008)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich freu mich drauf, vor allem weil es dort kühler ist als hier



Sibirien Deutschlands halt  Deswegen sind wir Eifler ja auch so cooool


----------



## matthias2003 (28. Juli 2008)

... unter +30 Grad ist es kalt!


----------



## Bettina (12. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
endlich ist diese trockene, sonnenbrandverdächtige Phase um und wir haben schöne Wetteraussichten für das Wochenende:

http://donnerwetter.de/region/suchort.mv?search=54531


bis Freitag,
Bettina


----------



## Ripman (17. August 2008)

Hoi zusammen.

war ein seeehr gelungenes Wochenende. Vielen Dank an Bettina für die vorzügliche Orga und an Petrus für das tolle Wetter. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn wir uns partiell ausgeklinkt haben 

Viele Grüße

Jürgen

@Bettina: weiterhin  Gute Besserung


----------



## matthias2003 (18. August 2008)

Super Wochenende mit netten Beinharten 

Danke an Bettina+Thomas für die Organisation + Touren 

Mareike+Matthias


----------



## hell_bikerin (18. August 2008)

hallo ihr gudies 

das war ein wunderschönes Wochenende, trotz unseres Verfahrers. 
Danke für alles .

LG kim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (20. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
auch für mich war es ein rundum gelungenes Wochenende (von meiner heftigen Halsentzündung abgesehen  ).

@alle die leider verhindert waren: wir machen das so oder ähnlich im nächsten Jahr wieder! 

@alle denen die Wetteraussichten zu schlecht waren: Ätsch, es war wunderschön. 

bis bald eure Bettina


----------



## X-Präsi (20. August 2008)

Jou - war supi! Gute Stimmung gemacht Leute! Trotz des gespielten Verfahrers ;-)


----------



## Der Biber (20. August 2008)

Hallo, 
das WE war echt ssssssssssssuper hat echt spaß gemacht.
Nur mal so ein netter Hinweis für alle die auch mal gerne nach Manderscheid fahren möchten Achtung von den Käffern gibt es zwei in der Eifel, da hat man sich schnell verfahren nach Navi
na ja 
sia 
und Danke an alle die hier irgendwas organisiert hatten
ciao
Simon


----------

